# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Avni Rustemi nje hero i Shqipërisë (me rastin e 87 vjetorit  të vrasjes)

## pirro10

Në ditët e sotme, kur asnjë gazetë nuk shkruan për heronjtë kombëtarë, ata të popullit,e njerëz që kanë dhënë kontribut për përparimin e Shqipërisë, vërehet një Harresë e qëllimtë ndaj tyre, por e kanë shumë më lehtë të shkruajnë gjithë ditët e Zotit për politikanë e politika të errta, për artistë artiste që përveçtrupit nuk shesin asgjë, për analistë e gazetarë të blerë e të shitur sipas sezonit të fushatës, për Tv- dhe media të tjera që nuk  intervistojnë dhe komentojnë asgjë tjetër për shqiptarët përveçse  se si e kroi kokën kryeministri apo si e tha batutën kryetari i Bashkisë, etj. etj.
Ç ndodhi si sot me 22 Prill 1924 ? U vra Avni Rustemi hero i Popullit. Çndodhi si dje më 29 Mars 1925? U vra Bajram Curri Hero i Popullit. Çndodhi si dje më 14 gusht 1933 nw Selanik? U vra Hasan Prishtina (Berisha). 
Kjo wshtw Harresa- vrastarja e historisw sw Shqipwrisw.
Sot, u mbushën 87 vjet kur dora vrastare e Isuf Reçit spiunit të Ahmet Zogut (atë muaj Ahmet Zogu ishte Ministër i Punëve të brëndëshme, sepse në janar të 1924 kishtë dhënë dorëheqjen si Kryeministër duke ja lënë vendin vjehrrit të tij Shefqet Vërlacit sepse sapo ishte fejuar me të bijën e tij 15 vjeçare-Fatimen, të cilën e braktisi kur u ri- fejua dhe pastaj u martua me Konteshën katolike Geraldina DApony, duke shkaktuar gjithashtu më vonë një armiqsi për vdekje me ish-vjehrrin e tij), plagosi rëndë në kraharor me dy plumba Mësuesin e nderuar dhe trim, heroin e popullit Avni Rustemin, deputetin e Hasit ( ish Prefektura e Kosovës) me dt. 20 prill 1924 në 12 të drekës kur ai po ecte në një nga rrugicat e Tiranës (sot pazari i ri) në prani të Kadri Hoxhës (një mikut të Isuf Reçit, spiun dhe ai i Ministrit të brëndëshëm të asaj kohe).
 Dy ditë më vonë Avni Rustemi vdes në spitalin e TIranës nga hemorragjia pulmonare. Po me dt. 20, pasi e çuan në Spital  opozita politike shqiptare akuzoi qeverine e kryeminstrit Shefqet Verlacit per kete akt, dhe refuzoi te marre pjese ne punimet e Asamblese Kombetare (Parlamentit). Para se të vdiste, aai la amanet që të varrosej në qytetin e Vlorës. Varrimi I bë më 1 maj në qytetin e Vlorës ku muarën pjesë mijra vetë nga I gjithë vëndi me në krye opozitën e asaj kohe. Varri i tij gjëndet pranë varrit të plakut të urtë Ismail Qemali.
Mjafton të shohësh fotografi të botuara në shtypin e kohës, veç plot e plot artikujve, për tu bindur se ishin me mijëra ata qytetarë tiranas që u mblodhën në shesh, sot të quajtur Skënderbej, për të përcjellë arkivolin e Avni Rustemit nga Tirana në Durrës e nga Durrësi me anije në Vlorë, ku me mijëra të tjerë, të ardhur nga të katër anët e Shqipërisë, me dhembje të thellë morën pjesë në ceremoninë e varrimit të birit të tyre të shtrenjtë. Avni Rustemi ishte bir i Shqipërisë, ishte dhe bir i Kosovës së martirizuar nga shovinistët serbo-malazezë, që i kishte demaskuar në sa e sa fjalime në Parlament,
 Sa për ta kujtuar. Avni Rustemi lindi në Libohovë  të Gjirokastrës më 1895,  në një familje atdhetare. Mësimet fillore i mori në vendlindje, vazhdoi në normalen e Elbasanit dhe më vonë në Shën Mitër Korone (itali), kurse studimet e larta për pedagogji i filloi në Universitetin e Romës. Ndërkohë Avni Rrustemi punoi si mësues në Libohovë (1910), në Tragjas të Vlorës (1913), në Tepelenë (1916-1917) e në Vlorë (1917-1918). I rritur dhe i edukuar në një mjedis atdhetarësh, Avni Rrustemi u shqua si veprimtar me armë në dorë për lirinë, pavarësinë e tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë. Më 1908 braktisi bankat e shkollës për t'u bashkuar me çetën e Çerçiz Topullit , më 1910 bëri një përpjekje për të vrarë në Shkodër komandantin e ekspeditës ushtarake osmane gjeneral Shefqet Turgut pashën. Më 1914 u radhit në forcat shqiptare për çlirimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut nga pushtimi i forcave greke. Më 1918 , me nismën e tij u formua në Vlorë shoqëria atdhetare e rinisë vlonjate me emrin "Djalëria e Vlorës". Në krye të saj organizoi demonstratën anti-imperialiste të 28 Nëntorit 1918 kundër pushtuesve italianë. Në pranverë të vitit 1919 në Shën Mitër krijoi "Lidhjen e Rinisë Shqiptare" për mbrojtjen e të drejtave kombëtare, kurse më 13 qershor 1920 vrau me atentat në Paris Esat Pashë Toptanin, politikan me botëkuptime feudale, një tradhtar klasik të shitjes së interesave të vendit për para. Akti heroik i Avni Rrustemit në Paris, nuk ishte një atentat i thjeshtë, ai nuk kishte karakter terrorist, apo anarkist, por një akt heroik kundër feudalëve me shumë padronë që Shqipërinë e shihnin si një tavë kosi për ta ngrënë mes tradhtarësh. Me t'u kthyer në Shqipëri, në dhjetor 1920 ai filloi punën për bashkimin e shoqërive demokratike ekzistuese në një organizatë të vetme. Kongresi i mbajtur më 25 prill 1921 në Vlorë krijoi një shoqëri që mori emrin federata "Atdheu". Kryetar nderi i saj u zgjodh Avni Rrustemi. Me nismën e tij u krijuan dhe organizata profesionale të mësuesve. Pas mbylljes së federatës "Atdheu", në gusht 1922 përsëri me nismën e Avni Rrustemit më 13 tetor 1922 u krijua në Tiranë shoqëria demokratike "Bashkimi". Avni Rrustemi nuk qe vetëm organizatori kryesor i shoqërive demokratike, por edhe një ndër ideologët më të shquar demokratë. Idetë e tij, të formuluara në një sërë fjalimesh e artikujsh publicistikë u bënë armë e fuqishme në duart e rinisë demokratike e të masave të shtypura punonjëse. "Kur qeveria, nuk plotëson nevojat më me rëndësi që ka kombi, - thoshte ai, atëherë kjo nevojë duhet të realizohet me interesimin e pjesës së organizuar të popullit e ta bëjmë ne qeverinë që ta ndjejë këtë nevojë". Daljen e vendit nga prapambetja Avni Rrustemi e shikonte në zhvillimin e ekonomisë së pavarur kombëtare. "Pa pavarësi ekonomike, - shkruan ai, - nuk mund të ketë pavarësi politike". Idetë e tij demokratike e revolucionare ai i shprehu edhe në Asamblenë Kushtetuese të vitit 1924, ku u zgjodh deputet nga populli i ish-prefekturës së Kosovës. Ai kritikoi me guxim shpërdorimet e aparatit burokratik të kohës, fodullëkun e injorancën e klasave sunduese reaksionare dhe mbrojti me zjarr traditat e popullit tonë dhe të drejtat e shqiptarëve që jetonin në trojet e veta në Jugosllavi. Në kushtet e ashpërsimit të kontradiktave klasore e politike të vendit, reaksioni çifligar me Ahmet Zogun në krye organizoi vrasjen e Avni Rrustemit më 22 prill 1924. Me këtë akt reaksioni synonte të godiste lëvizjen demokratike-borgjeze në ngritje. Vrasja e udhëheqësit të shquar të Lëvizjes demokratike shërbeu si shkëndijë e revolucionit që triumfoi më 10 qershor 1924. Atdhetar e demokrat revolucionar i shquar, udhëheqës i shoqërisë demokratike "Bashkimi", pjesëtar i opozitës demokratike në Asamblenë Kombëtare në prag të Revolucionit të Qershorit 1924. Sot është Hero i Popullit.
 Vrasja e tij shërbeu si shkëndijë për revolucionin demokratiko-borgjez të qershorit sepse rregjimi i maxhorancës ekzistuese me në krye Shefqet Vërlacin kryeministër nuk duhej të vazhdonte qeverisjen pikërisht sepse vetë Ahmet Zogu në janar dha dorëheqjen për shkak të rëndimit të gjendjes politike dhe  ekonomike financiare të vendit, por në vend që të shpallte zgjedhje të parakohshme ai bëri një manovër politike duke dhënë dorëheqjen , duke vendosur Shqfqet Vërlacin kryeministër por duke mbajtur për vehte postin e Ministrit të brëndësëhm pikërisht për të eliminuar kundërshtarët e tij poltikë. Vrasja e Avni Rustemit nga Isuf Reçi (ekzekutuar nga partizanët më 1944) ishte pika që derdhi gotën e paudhësive të qeverisë profeudale, arrogante, shkelëse e ligjit të atëhershëm, dhe e pa-aftë për të drejtuar vendin në atë kohë.
Pas mitingut më 1maj 1924, deputetet e opozites dhe perfaqesues te krahinave te ndryshme organizuan nje kuvend te pergjithshem. Punimet e tij u zhvilluan ne 2 maj ne ambientet e hotelit Iliria. Kuvendi i dergoi dy ultimatume qeverise nepermjet te derguarit te saj ne Vlore, Eqerem Vlores. Pas heshtjes se saj, shoqeria Bashkimi i drejtoi ne daten 5 maj nga qyteti i Vlores nje thirrje gjithe rinise shqiptare. Me ane te saj e ftonte rinine ne kryengritje te armatosur kunder regjimit politik. Dihet që Eqerem bej Vlora ka mbajtur një qëndrim armiqsor ndaj Avni Rustemit dhe ka shkruar kundër tij.
Me 9 qershor nis revolucioni sepse shumica e krahinave dhe e qeveritarëve lokalë nuk e njohën qeverinë aktuale të Shqfqet Vërlacit I cili dha dorëheqjen dhe Ahmet Zogu u arratis në Jugosllavi. 
Me 16 qershor u formua qeveria e Fan Nolit e cila shpalli Progamin e saj me 19 qershor, një program shumë I avancuar (një nga pikat ishte: çrrënjosja e feudalizmit në vend, dhe reforma agrare). Fan Noli dhe qeveria e tij nuk patën mundësinë të realizonin programin për shkak të problemeve të brëndëshme dhe të mungesës së përkrahjes së jashtme. Qeverisja 6 mujore e Fan Nolit përfundoi në dhjetor të 1924 për shkak se forcat e Ahmet Zogut të përkrahura nga mercenarët serbë dhe rusë të bardhë të dhënë nga Pashiç, ndërhynë brutalisht duke larguar një qeveri demokratike por pa eksperiencë. Sidoqoftë aspiratat dhe dëshira për një vënd europian  të qeverisë së Fan Nolit ishin ato që kishte ëndëruar dhe Ani Rustemi pavarësisht se nuk u realizuan.
Ashtu si u vra Avni Rustemi, u vrane në atentate të veçanta deputetet e tjerë me urdhër të Ahmet Zogut: Luigj Gurakuqi (1925),Bajram Curri (29 mars 1925, vrau vehten për të mos rënë në dorë të forcave zogiste), Hasan Prishtina (apo Berisha në Selanik nga një shqiptar1933).
Dikush, si Eqrem bej Vlora barazon atentatin ndaj Esat Pashës me atentatin ndaj Ahmet Zogut të kryer nga Beqir Valteri me 24 shkurt 1924 në të cilin ai plagoset. Duket që armiqësia e tij me Avni Rustemin (bashkëmoshatar me Ahmet Zogun) nuk njeh kufi kur krahason motivet. Megjithatë historia i la pjedestalin e Heroit të Popullit Avni Rustemit, kurse hakmarrës të çmëndur si Eqerem bej Vlora historia i la në postiqen plakut inatçor e impotent.
Nolin ë një nga vjershat e albumit të tij Krishti me Kamxhikun i ka përshkruar kështu arësyet e disfatës së  revolucionit të parakohëshëm të qershorit:
Je gabuar, o Krisht, që u ke predikuar
Se të marrët, të shurdhërit skanë dëgjuar. 
Ndreq kurrizin më parë, pastaj ndriço trurin.
Se shpirt-robi sçlirohet askurrë pa drurin. 



Avni Rustemi, monument në Tiranë

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i tij.

Literatura
1.	^ Jan Myrdal, Gun Kessle Albania defiant (1976) page 105, 107, 112
2.	^ Miranda Vickers The Albanians: a modern history IB Tauris (2006) page 96
3.	^ Vladimir Viktorovich Aleksandrov Essays in contemporary history, 1917-1945(1989) page 86 .
4.	^ Jacques, Edwin (1994). The Albanians: an ethnic history from prehistoric times to the present. McFarland & Company. p. 379.
5.	^ Studimet për pedagogë në Universitetin e Romës^ Avni Rustemi punoi si mësues në Libohovë (1910), në Tragjas të Vlorës (1913), në Tepelenë (1916-1917) e në Vlorë (1917-1918), ^ shih #Aktivitete, ^ Deputet i Prefekturës së Kosovës, ^ [[Atentati mbi Esat Pashë Toptanin]- wikipedia-Avni Rustemi.
6.	(Skifter Kelliçi Atentati i Avni Rustemit ndaj Esat Pashë Toptanit në Paris dhe hakëmarrja ndaj tij.
7.	http://www.forumivirtual.com/histori....html?langid=1.
8.	http://index.fieri.com/fieri_history...orit-1924.html (02 December, 2007.
9.	Avni Rrustemi (Frymezim atdhetarizmi e qendrese nga Mehmet Bislimi.
10.	http://www.qarkukukes.gov.al/historia_dhe_kultura.html (Keshilli i Qarkut Kukes-faqja zyrtare

----------


## _MALSORI_

historine e shkruajne te fortet..ata qe deri dje ishin tradhetare sot behen deshmore edhe ata qe deri dje ishin deshmore sot behen tradhetare..keshtu qe eshte e kote te biesh shkrime te kujdo qofte per te na treguar avniun dhe gruan e avniut..askush nuk i din keto gjera me saktesi..keshtu qe vetem ze kot faqet e forumit ..

'' e verteta '' do te shkoje nga te fryje era e politikes..

----------


## pirro10

Malesor,
me vjen keq qe je kaq i indoktrinuar sa te injorosh nje hero si Avni Rustemi.
Mendoj se per ty heronj jane dikush i cili nuk ka punuar per Shqiperine. Nese ju nuk lexoni Historine e SHQIPERISE atehere kot qe lexon dhe Forumin Shqiptar.
Kush qenka per ty hero? ai qe ka dhene tokat Jugosllavise, ai qe ka internuar njerezit, apo ai qe u jep grekeve detin? apo ata qe kane qene kunder koalicionit anglo-amerikan?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Malesor,
> me vjen keq qe je kaq i indoktrinuar sa te injorosh nje hero si Avni Rustemi.
> Mendoj se per ty heronj jane dikush i cili nuk ka punuar per Shqiperine. Nese ju nuk lexoni Historine e SHQIPERISE atehere kot qe lexon dhe Forumin Shqiptar.
> Kush qenka per ty hero? ai qe ka dhene tokat Jugosllavise, ai qe ka internuar njerezit, apo ai qe u jep grekeve detin? apo ata qe kane qene kunder koalicionit anglo-amerikan?


heh..me bere me qeshe more pirro..e ke degjuar ate shprejhen '' hajde baba te te tregoj kufinjte ''..keshtu po me duket edhe kjo qe ke shkruar ti..une e kam studiuar historine i dashur..jam diplomuar per histori..dhe a e di ti se nga studimi i kesaj historie me eshte bere mendja qorap..deri dje me mesonin disa heronj te tjere ..bile ishin ka qe lavdishem sa qe ju shkelqente fytyra prej lavdise..pas nje fare kohe fryni era dhe rane keta heronj te lavdishem dhe na u ngriten disa heronj te tjere po kaq te lavdishem..bile edhe me te lavdishem se te paret..fryu nje ere tjeter dhe ca nga keta heronj te lavdishem ( bo sa lavdi ka nder heronjt tane ) rane dhe ne vend te tyre u ngriten ca heronj te tjere edhe me te lavdishem..perfundimisht nga te fryje era bien dhe ngrihen heronj te lavdishem te kombit tone..

nuk e di nese e ke degjuar ate kengen '' n'ato maja rripa=rripa , nje here me hype e nje here ta hypa ''..keshtu eshte edhe puna e heronjeve tane..sa here te fryje era nje here hypin e nje here ju hypin...

----------


## Brari

kush e ka shkruar kte artikull mo pirro..?

ka shum coroditje.. e shum pasaktesira.. 

nejse..

ju shoket e shtabit.. nuku eshte se kini ndonje dashuri te vecante per atdhetaret  por ne rastin e avniut e kini hallin gjetiu.. 

kini 20 vjet qe avniun e perdorni si karrem me rekrutue e gatue ndonji bedel qe me i ba atentat sali berishes apo rugoves apo tjerve politikan qe i kini ne ato listat tuaja te likujdimeve..

mirpo edhe se e perdorni avniun kur vjen puna asnji bedelin tuaj nuk e kini shpall..
avniu vrau dhe u dorzu e dekllaroj.. po e vrava se esati ish tradhtar..
kurse ju bedelet i pagoni fahrudinoisht.. me meleona.. ja ngarkoni detyren.. e mbasi kryejn vrasjen .. e ate jo perball e burrnisht por cubisht e pabesisht..  bedeli-ningje.. i juaji.. zhduket me ndihmen tuaj.. diku pa gjurme..

pra dhe ne kto lavderimet qe ja beni avniut ju jini hipokrite..

shpallini pra avni rustemet tuaj.. 
pse kini frike..

hm..

sepse njesitet tuaja nuk kan vra tradhtara por patriot.. prandaj ju nuk i shpallni ..

menjifjal.. as per avni ju skini ftyre me fol..

le ma kur folni kunder eqrem bej vlores.. qe eshte kollos i kombit..

lerini kombin te qete..
mos na beni ma 97 ta e 21 janara.. thuaj shokit qos..

..

----------


## pirro10

Me fal se po ta them, por jo vetem qe nuk jeni patriot por nuk qenkeni dhe shqiptar kur mohni rolin e Avni Rustemit ne ruajtje te nje Shqiperie e cila do te coptohej dhe nuk do te kishte me SHqiperi . Me sa duket jo vetem qe nuk e keni lexuar historine, por merrni opinione anti-shqiptare nga antiqshqiptare si Avdi Baleta, legaliste. A nuk e dini mor njeri i mire, se Esat, Toptani, Ahmet Zogu, Sali Berisha te tre keta njerez kane shitur soe mendojne te shesin (Saliu9 troje shqiptare sikur eshte malli i tyre? e lexon historine apo ja fut qesim?
Lexo ore historine e SHQIPERISE PER SE MBARI dhe pastaj flasim e mos shkruaj brockulla se eshte turp e duket sikur nuk ke bere asnje lloj shkolle por ke marre Diplomen me pare.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Lexo ore historine e SHQIPERISE PER SE MBARI dhe pastaj flasim e mos shkruaj brockulla se eshte turp e duket sikur nuk ke bere asnje lloj shkolle por ke marre Diplomen me pare.


pirro po te them nje gje..diplomen e kam marre me djerse..dhe me shume djerse bile..e kam marre ne ate kohe kur numuroheshin kokrat e fasules nje me nje..skishte gili vili jo..besoj e din per cfare e kam fjalen por nejse...

mire thua qe duhet lexuar per se mbari historia e shqiperise..shume drejt e ke..po a sme thua bre pirro cilen histori te shqiperise te lexoj..ate histori qe shkruajti ahmet zogu..apo ate qe shkruajti enver hoxha ...apo mendon ate qe shkruajti sali berisha e fatos nanoja..ketu eshte paqartesia i dashur..cilen..nese dua te lexoj ate te ahmet zohut ti me thua jo nuk ben..nese me thua te lexoj ate te enverit une them nuk ben..keshtu edhe per historite e tjera..per njeren them une nuk ben e per tjetren thua ti nuk ben..pra nuk do gjeje karak kjo pune..prandaj te thash mos shkruaj per heronj a atdhetar se nuk i dihet te nesermes cka na dalin..edhe une per 16 vjet e mesova se avni rustemi eshte heroi ma i madh i shqiperise..e mesova se esat pash toptani ishte tradhetari ma i madh i shqiperise..po ja qe na doli e kunderta sot ne nje histori tjeter shqiperie..na doli se esat pasha ishte heroi ma i madh i shqiperise dhe avni rustemi tradhetari ma i madh i shqiperise..a nuk eshte kjo historia si puna e flugerit te eres ..nga te fryje era..

pirro edhe nje here merre vesh se historine e kan shkruar , e shkruajne dhe do ta shkruajne te fortet..

----------


## Besoja

Natyrisht që Avni Rustemi vra Esat Pashë Toptanin dhe këtë e dimë të gjithë.
Por mirë more njeri i mirë,edhe kur flitet për Avni Rustemin, duhet të hyjë Berisha?!Apo kështu quhet shkrimi më i plotë?!

----------


## agimbeluli

per mua avni rustemi ishte nje lesh edhe ate nje lesh i madh, nuk e di kush ja futu avniut ,por aspak nuk ka tregu patriotizem por dobesi sepse ka rene ne grackat e spijunave dhe anti shqiptareve

----------


## Bel ami

Avni Rustemi ishte dhe eshte Hero Kombetar.Te vrasesh tradhetine e Esad Toptanit nuk ishte gje e vogel.Avniu beri ate qe asnje nga ne sot nuk ka kellqe ta beje dhe pse flasim larte e poshte forumeve.Kur Nano takonte Milloshevicin ne Krete, kush nga ne shkoi dhe ja numeroi Nanos ne balle? Nikolas Gejxhin brodhi te gjitha fshatrat e Gjirokastres dhe Sarandes si Pasha i Anadollit dhe askush nga ne nuk ja mbushi gjoksin barut! Tani nese ne historine e kombit tone kemi nje Avni Rustem qe vret nje tradhtar te Kombit,pse duhet te dyshojme ne atdhedashurine e tij apo te ngreme hipoteza boshe. Mendoj se kete e bejme sepse ne e kemi zili Avni Rustemin!
Nje fakt qe duhet theksuar eshte se Zogu asnjehere nuk e ka  pranuar se ka urdheruar vrasjen e Avni Rustemit.Ndersa perkunder kesaj,Avni Rustemi kishte gisht ne plagosjen e Zogut nga nje student.Kjo nuk e ben as Zogun te mire dhe as Avniun te keq. Po ta shikojme mire kete periudhe te Shqiperise nuk do te flisnim te sigurt, sepse Shqiperia ishte nje remuje e pa fundme, nje tranzicion shume here me i rende se ky qe kaluam.

Ajo qe me tha Brari me lart, nuk ka te beje me Avni Rustemin personalisht, por me nje strategji tjeter  qe perdoret nga ekstremi i majte ne Shqiperi.Fatkeqesisht ajo qe konstatoi Brari eshte mese e vertete,por Brari gabon sepse ky ekstrem i majte nuk ka nxjere ndonje Avni Rustem.Ajo  shume shume kane nxjere ndonje Haxhi Qamil qe kerkon "baben" me pushke ne dore me personazhe si Albert Shyti,Zani apo Gjolek Malaj.

----------


## Renato196

Nuk e di a ka ndonje nip a sternip gjalle Avni Rustemi? Besoj do na hyje se shpejti ne pune.

----------


## s0ni

> Nuk e di a ka ndonje nip a sternip gjalle Avni Rustemi? Besoj do na hyje se shpejti ne pune.


Ne Amerike, kam njohur te birin e A. Rustemit i cili nderroi jete para 4 vitesh. Me tregoi per te vetmen here qe kishte tentuar te vizitonte Shqiperine me gruan e tij. Kishte marre rrugen nga Italia, dhe e ndaluan ne Kosove Serbet. E mbajten disa dite te burgosur duke e pyetur arsyen pse donte te ikte ne Shqiperi, kishte dike qe e priste atje etj. Serbet nuk e lejuan sepse kishin frike qe ai do te bente ndonje kryengritje dhe e kthyen mbrapsh nga Italia. Arsyeja e tij ishte e thjeshte, per vizite.

Kurse nipin e A. Rustemit dhe ate e takova kur erdhi te vizitonte te atin ne spital. Sa njerez TE MIREEEE. Kishin deshire te dinin me shume per Shqiperine. I thonte femijeve qe une isha nga i njejti vend si gjyshi. Shqip nuk flisnin. Pershendetjet i biri i A. Rustemit dhe pse i semure me donte te ia beja ne shqip.

----------


## dardajan

Malsori  ka  te drejte,  edhe  hitleri  kur  e  pyeten  se  cdo  te  thonin  per  te  mbas  gjith  atyre  vrasjeve,  thueht  se  u  pergjigj se  po  te fitoj  une  e  bej  une  historine.

Historia  e  Shqiperise  eshte  shtremberuar  ose  me  sakt  te  them  qe  ata  historian  qe  kane  shkruar  historine  e Shqiprise  ne  te  gjitha  koherat  kane  qene  te  indoktrinuar  apo  te  censuruar  nga  qeverite  apo  njerzit  qe  komandonin  ne  kohen  e tyre. Keshtu  qe sejcili  prej  tyre  ka nuk  ka  pasqyruar  realitetin  100%  por  vetem  ate  pjese qe  i  ka  interesuar koniukturave  te  kohes  se  tyre. Edhe  ne ditet  e  sotme  psh doli   nje  far  historie  qe  u fut neper  shkolla  ku  nrihet  ne  qiell  Partia  Demokratike dhe  levizja  studentore, kur  dihet shum  mire  qe  u organizuan  nga  komunistet  qe  i  kemi  ende  sot.
Po  aushtu  ne  historine  e  sotme  shkollore  ju  mesohet  per  ngjarjet  e  97, ne  nje  menyre  krejt  te  gabuar  dhe  shtrember,  ne  jemi gjal  sot  dhe  i  kaluam  ato  dite  personalisht,  keshtu  qe  dim  arsyet  dhe  qellimet  e  verteta.

Prandaj  kjo  tregon  se  vertet  ai  qe  fiton  apo komandon  ben  edhe  historine  sipas  interesave  te  kohes  qe  ai  komandon e drejton.

Une  di  vetem  nje  fjale  qe  thote  se  per  cdo ngjarje, per  cdo  individ,  ne  fillim  eshte  lavdia,  pastaj  vjen  kritika  dhe  ne  fund  historia.

Por  ne  nuk  kemi  nje  Akademi  shkecash  apo  nje  universitet  historie, apo  nje  shtet,  qe  te  caktoje  nje program  disa  vjecar  hulumtimesh,  ne  te  gjitha  bibliotekat, revistat, librat, gazetat, etj,,,  per  te  na  dhena  pastaj  nje  histori  reale  te cdo  ngjarje, dhe  cdo  individi  pa  censure  dhe  pa indoktrinin.

Une  per  vete  duke  arritur  ne  perfundimin  e  mesiperm  kam  hequr  dore  nga  leximi  i  historise  apo  i  pjeseve  te  saj  nga  autore  te  ndryshem   pasi  nuk  i besoj  me  askujt,  dhe  pres  qe  nje  dite  dikush  te  shkruaj  historine  Shqiptare  te  vertet,  dhe  vetem  ateher  do  ta  lexoj  dhe  do  vleresoj  patriotet, atdhetaret  deshmoret, etj,,  dhe  do  urrej tradhtaret  e  vertet.

----------


## Besoja

Nëse vërtet Avni Rustemi ka patur djalë apo nip siç shkruhet pak më lart,si nuk erdhën asnjëherë në Shqipëri?!Si nuk u lejua djali i trimit?!Po përse ai duhej t'i binte nga Kosova e ta ndalonin serbët?!Pse nuk u fut nga Italia?!Nuk di si t'i kuptoj këto gjëra!

----------


## s0ni

Po mendohem shume por nuk e mbaj mend emrin e tij, sepse gjithnje e therrisja me mbiemer. Ta mbaja mend emrin do ta kisha gjetur lajmerimin e vdekjes (obituary) te tij dhe e sillja ketu. Ne ate kohe e lexova dhe ne internet lajmerimin e vdekjes. Sa inat me vjen me veten. 

Takimi im me te dhe kur nderroi jete ndodhi ne vitin 2006.  Po ashtu me tregoi dhe vitin kur ishte munduar te vizitonte Shqiperine por s'mbaj mend saktikisht, dua te them qe mbase ka qene nga vitet 80-te. Serbet e ndaluan dhe e kthyen mbrapsh, me tregoi qe e kishin trajtuar keq. Per te hyre ne Shqiperi po i binte nga veriu.

Nipi i A. Rustemit, sic thashe mepare e takova kur erdhi te shihte te atin ne spital me gjithe gruan dhe dy femijet e tij. 

Une kur e takova te birin e Avniut nuk e kisha idene se kush ishte. Pashe emrin e tij ne liste te pacientave dhe menjehere qenka shqiptar. Kur hyra ne dhome dhe prezantova veten ai vete me pyeti nese e njihja babane e tij Avni Rustemin. Nese ai me ka genjyer mua atehere dhe une po ju genjej juve, por nuk besoj qe nje person te sajoje nje genjeshter te tille.

Mendoj qe nuk jam e vetmja qe kam takuar te birin e A. Rustemit sepse ai fliste shume lirshem dhe me deshire per Shqiperine. Shqip nuk dinte. Ishte nje njeri shume i mire, i dashur. Mbase do lexoj dikush qe e ka njohur shkrimin tim ketu dhe te na tregoje emrin e tij te pare. Po gjeta emrin do gjej dhe lajmerimin e vdekjes. Emri ishte emer tipik shqiptari por se mbaj qe se mbaj mend.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Nëse vërtet Avni Rustemi ka patur djalë apo nip siç shkruhet pak më lart,si nuk erdhën asnjëherë në Shqipëri?!
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Si nuk u lejua djali i trimit?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Po përse ai duhej t'i binte nga Kosova e ta ndalonin serbët?!Pse nuk u fut nga Italia?!Nuk di si t'i kuptoj këto gjëra!



po cfare trimi o beso djali...i duhej enverit prandaj u be trim..kur nuk i duhej enverit behej frikacak..merre me mend te mos i lejohet djalit te '' heroit te popullit '' te hyje ne shqiperi..e ka ditur mire dulla se kurrfar heroi nuk ishte avni djali prandaj nuk ja qasi asnjehere djalin..pune perrallash edhe puna e avniut edhe puna e djalit te avniut..por edhe puna e atyre qe mundohen te na e shesin si patriot...

----------


## drague

> po cfare trimi o beso djali...i duhej enverit prandaj u be trim..kur nuk i duhej enverit behej frikacak..merre me mend te mos i lejohet djalit te '' heroit te popullit '' te hyje ne shqiperi..e ka ditur mire dulla se kurrfar heroi nuk ishte avni djali prandaj nuk ja qasi asnjehere djalin..pune perrallash edhe puna e avniut edhe puna e djalit te avniut..por edhe puna e atyre qe mundohen te na e shesin si patriot...


historine e ben populli.

pa te ofenduar .nuk e ben ti historine.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> historine e ben populli.
> 
> pa te ofenduar .nuk e ben ti historine.



pa te ofenduar dragua..historine e ben populli por e shkruan i forti..as une e as ti..e as avni ziu..ne jemi ushtare..mesoje mire kete..

----------


## Dito

Nje pyetje qe lind arsyeshem: Kush ishte burre i mire apo hero Avni Rustemi apo Ahmet Zogu, sepse sipas historise mua sme dalin mire llogarite sepse di qe Ahmeti e vrau Avniun dhe te dy burra te mire s'mund te jene, nejse se e thashe pakez me ironi pasi historianet kane folur qarte

----------


## Brari

duhet pyetur haxhi kroi, ne se eshte gjalle, per ceshtjen e avniut ne se kish te afert. 
une deri me sot nuk di qe avniu te ket pasur grua apo femije.

ne lidhje me temen..

shqiperia por dhe kosova sic e dini ka nisur nje udhe te re.. parlamentarizma.. i thone..
thone se qo udhe te con ne perparim e begati..

ne se eshte e vertete qo..ahere i bie qe.. metodat me atentate e revolucione nuku jan te pelqyshme e te dobishme..

kemi ckemi me nje qeverri e zyrtar.. e tregojme dashurine apo urrejtjen me vote..

pra jo plumba por vota..

ki eshte thelbi..  i politikes se re.. qe do na coj perpara..

udha tjater te con ne 97 e 21.

----------

